# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 07/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Didau vừa tìm được một số điểm  và chương trình giảm giá đặc biệt cho tour mà Didau muốn chia sẻ ngay với các bạn ngay sau đây  :Wink: 


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Sài Gòn - Phan Thiết - Nha Trang*

Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêmGiá tour: 4.289.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: Đi về bằng xe máy lạnhKhởi hành: T3+T5+CN

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Khách sạn: 01 Phòng 2->4 khách, TV, Tel, nước nóng lạnh, máy lạnh.Ăn uống: 01 bữa ăn sáng + 07 bữa ăn chính + 2 bữa buffetHướng dẫn viên du lịch sẽ hướng dẫn phục vụ cho đoàn suốt tuyến.

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Tắm bùn, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,điện thoại,giặt ủi và chi phí cá nhân. Chi phí tham quan VINPEARL LAND: Thẻ vui chơi giải trí: 360.000 Đ/K gồm: Phí đi Đảo bằng Cáp Treo/ phà (khứ hồi) - Chơi các trò chơi khu VAP/ khu công viên nước - Xem sân khấu nhạc nước lúc 19h. Giá vé trẻ em (cao từ 0.95 cm – 1.4m): 270.000đ

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch SPSC Tour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà N – Sơn La – Mường Phăng – Điện Biên – Sa Pa – Lào Cai – Hà Khẩu – Việt Trì – Đền Hùng*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 5.098.000 VND/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: Đi và về bằng ô tôKhởi hành: 13, 27/; 10, 14/08

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Phòng khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2  sao, 02 khách/ phòng( trường hợp lẻ nam hoặc nữ ngủ 3).Xe ô tô đón, tiễn và phục vụ theo chương trình.Thủ tục XNC Việt Nam và Trung Quốc, Bảo hiểm du lịch (mức đền bù: 20.000.000 đ/vụ)

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình, điện thoại, giặt ủi, đồ uống, phòng đơn,  thuế VAT

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Sen Vàng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Osaka - Kobe - Kyoto - Nagoya - Tokyo*

Thời gian: 7 ngàyGiá tour: 52.990.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 28/07, 17/08

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi theo đoàn SGN - Osaka/ Tokyo - SGN - Hạng phổ thông.Visa nhập cảnh Nhật Bản.Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt theo đoàn suốt hành trình.Bảo hiểm du lịch Chartis với giá trị hợp đồng là 1.050.000.000 VNĐ/khách của CHARTIS- Hoa Kỳ.

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Tiền bồi dưỡng cho hướng dẫn viên và lái xe (6 USD x 6 ngày = 36 usd / khách).

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Hoàn Mỹ

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Trịnh Trâu - Khai Phong - Lạc Dương - Tây An*

Thời gian: 7 ngày 7 đêmGiá tour: Liên hệPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay 3 chặng: Hà Nội - Thượng Hải, Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh, Thượng Hải – Hà Nội trên hãng hàng không Thượng Hải (Shanghai Airlines) Thuế sân bay nội địa tại Trung Quốc.Vé tàu hỏa Bắc Kinh - Thượng Hải khoang 6 giường nằm điều hòa.Khách sạn 3 sao (2 người/phòng; nếu đoàn lẻ khách thì ở phòng 3 giường). 

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân: đồ uống, mua sắm hàng hóa, ngủ phòng đơn… 

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Fiditour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

